# Lodge Eighty Eight On Esnagi Lake - Report



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

I finally had time to piece something together on my recent family trip to Lodge Eighty Eight on Esnagi Lake. 

In a nutshell, the facilities were REALLY nice, my family loved the place!

The boat I fished out of was also pretty incredible - a brand new 16' Lund Fury with full floor, pedestal seats, livewell and a brand new 25hp 4 stroke Merc. Esnagi is almost 30 kilometers long so having a comfy fast boat was huge!

Fishing wise we dealt with intense heat and little wind for the first half of the trip and still caught fish consistently although not crazy numbers. It was however shockingly good for average size. We caught a lot of thick girthy walleyes in the 24-28" range with my 8 year old son Brendan catching the largest, a 30.5 inch 10.5 pound behemoth.









If you're interested in reading the full write up you can see it here. Suffice it to say it was a great trip and we'd all love to go back again one day!


http://www.canadafishingguide.net/the-family-fly-in-chronicles-a-trip-to-lodge-eighty-eight/


----------

